# New here from Ga.



## Redfish23 (Oct 29, 2015)

New guy from West Point Lake Ga.
I've fished from Canada to Colorado to the Florida Keys. Lived in Florida, Colorado, Tennessee and all over Georgia. 
Looking to get a fast Gheenoe soon.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome redfish


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Gheenoe. Central Florida Marine has good deals. LT 25 with 25 is a blast


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 18, 2015)

Welcome Redfish 23 
I was born and raised on West Point Lake.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

